
FlightSim Co threatens users comments about DRM pw logger/system32 obfuscator - lysp
https://torrentfreak.com/flight-sim-company-threatens-reddit-mods-over-libellous-drm-posts-180604/
======
Rickyvdb
I mean it should be obvious to the flightsim community that this company can't
be trusted. Yet outside of reddit/r/flightsim most people ignore the news.
Some even defend the company for it.

Now I don't claim to be a security expert but I did some digging and it
appears to me that the cmdhost.exe is just a reroute to the commandline which
they install under admin priveleges to elevate their permissions whenever they
want without alerting the user. Which no flightsim addon should ever need.
There are much better and safer ways to implement a licensing system.

It is saddening to see such a passion of mine get destroyed by greedy devs and
power hungry "community managers". There have been dozens of incidents where a
user gets their license banned or account banned on the dev forums for
disagreeing. Flight sim devs and forums can't take critique and it's hurting
the community. This is just another example of it.

~~~
lesserknowndan
This sounds like a huge security hole waiting to happen if their software is
able to arbitrarily take admin privileges.

------
ohazi
Surprised these guys are still around after the chrome password dumper fiasco
last time. Slimeballs.

